# Flashpoints and International Shipping



## Mommy (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi! I was just wondering...
When I shop BB for FO's, I can only choose from the 'ship anywheres' because they won't send low-flashpoint FO's on a plane. This seems to be for quality control (if the FO isn't stable in the temp changes or something) and in compliance with laws about combustibles- just skimmed that part but you get the picture. 

My question is- why is it that by other, cheaper providers (won't mention names) I can order any FO and they'll ship it to me? Are their FO's somehow more stable or less combustible? Or are they not as careful about the quality or the laws?

What do you think?


----------



## dneruck (Apr 29, 2015)

I think the lowest flashpoint for shipping internationally is really around 141 (I found it somewhere on the USPS site) and BB may just be being cautious.


----------



## MattInSD73 (Sep 24, 2015)

What is BB?


----------



## dneruck (Sep 24, 2015)

Bramble berry


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 24, 2015)

Carriers depend on shippers to be honest and some shippers care about shipping things safely and properly and others don't. If a shipper packages a flammable product in a box and ships it, there is no good way for the carrier to know -- it's not like they have drug dogs to smell this out or whatever.


----------

